# New salt water set up



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

Ihave a 55 gallon tank that I want to convert to a salt water I need advice what do I need and how much will this cost??


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this is an extremly general question. i suggest you read up on the basics first. im assuming is your first SW tank?

the pricing will depends on what sort of setup your going for reef, fowlr or fish only.

give us some more details on what your aiming for so i can give you better direction and help.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

quick good search and i got this website, its not the best ill be honest but it outlines the basics for you. skim through it and get an idea on what you need. then by all means ask as many questions as you want and i along with some other members will help you out as best we can









LINK


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> quick good search and i got this website, its not the best ill be honest but it outlines the basics for you. skim through it and get an idea on what you need. then by all means ask as many questions as you want and i along with some other members will help you out as best we can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some Good info Right there for ya.







actually a really informative site.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, to get it cycling and prepare to add livestock you only need a few simple things:

RO/DI water (extremely important) and good salt mix (order online to save money, i can point out some places later)
Sand, and a tupperware of "live" sand from an existing, and mature SW tank
Rock, you could order it from "marcorocks.com" and then seed it like the sand with a piece from a mature tank
Test kit

Now is where the spending money comes in

As its cycling, you should be saving up for a few big pieces of equipment:

Skimmer: primary source of filtration
Lighting: extremely improtant if you plan on keeping ANYTHING other than fish

Optional things i would recommend to make your life easier

A sump, overflow, and return pump
Wavemaker, or powerhead such as Vortech MP20w

I am sure i will think of more things here in a few...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jay-Piranha said:


> Ihave a 55 gallon tank that I want to convert to a salt water I need advice what do I need and how much will this cost??


 FOWL wil lbe the cheapest and wont e a ton more then a fw tank, but it could still be acouple hundred bucks more. This different comes from the need for a skimmer instead of a hob or cannister filter and the need for a R/O unit.

sand and rock can be a decent amount, but you can usualyl find it at a good price locally from people tearing down tanks.

Im not sure where port hope is, but big als in ontariohave boxing day sales with cheap salt buckets (30$ for instant ocean) so next year you may want to stock up if you stick with this idea.


----------

